# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  [BILLET] Carrousel et Publication planifie

## Invit

En informatique, un Carrousel est un lment dIHM consistant  afficher une liste d'lments dfilants, souvent de manire circulaire, en 2D ou 3D. 

Cest le cas par exemple :

Des pages internet des navigateurs. 

Sur la premire ligne des navigateurs, en haut  gauche, une flche  gauche permet dafficher la page internet prcdemment consulte et la flche  droite lventuelle  page internet suivante que lon aurait galement pu consulter.
Des actualits sur certains navigateurs comme Edge.

Une fentre affiche alatoirement une _Actualit_ et sur cette fentre, deux grandes flches de part et dautre permettent soit dafficher lactualit prcdente _(flche  gauche)_, soit la suivante _(flche  droite)_.
Des diaporamas Microsoft.

Mme principe : flche  gauche pour afficher la diapositive prcdente et flche  droite pour afficher la diapositive suivante.
De l'explorateur de fichiers Windows. Idem : flche gauche = dossier prcdent ; flche droite = dossier suivant.
Bref, tout a pour dire que ce principe est un quasi standard dIHM. Mais ce nest pas un principe universel car le Carrousel des Billets de Blog (en bas de chaque Billet) fonctionne  linverse :

Clic  gauche pour afficher le Billet suivantClic  droite pour afficher le Billet prcdent
Le dfilement chronologique des Billets de Blog se rfre  la date et  lheure de leur publication.

Au moment de publier un Billet, un tat de publication offre trois possibilits :

bauchePublication planifiePublier maintenant
Par dfaut, cest le troisime choix _Publier maintenant_ qui est propos et choisi par les blogueurs. Il faut dire qu quelques exceptions prs, la plupart des billets sont des billets solitaires ne ncessitant pas dordre daffichage particulier.

Le deuxime choix _Publication planifie_ permet dimposer un ordre chronologique de dfilement de ses Billets. 

Envisageons la publication de trois Billets traitant dun mme sujet. On commencera par exemple par publier un premier billet le 1er janvier  midi. La publication d'un _Billet suite_ demande un peu de temps pour tre rdig mais au moment de le publier, il suffit de choisir ltat de publication _Publication planifie_ et de lantidater en proposant comme date la mme date que celle du premier Billet (1er janvier) mais avec une heure plus petite (ex. : 11:55). Idem pour un troisime _Billet suite et fin_ par rapport  la date et  l'heure du _Billet suite_. Mme date et heure encore plus petite (ex. : 11:50).

Le premier Billet restera toujours le plus rcent et le Carrousel affichera les trois billets dans leur ordre logique et chronologique.




> Erreur possible lors d'une Publication planifie :
> 
> Les erreurs suivantes sont survenues quand ce message a t envoy
> Ce billet en attente ne peut tre choisi pour la date et l'heure slectionnes car vous devez attendre 30 secondes entre chaque billet en attente.


*Rfrence :* Billets avec date dpasse

Oui et alors Par ncessit dafficher mes billets  ltat d_bauche_ dans lordre chronologique dun sommaire je mtais cr mon propre carrousel que finalement je conserve car lanti-ergonomie du Carrousel des billets impose une rflexion trs gnante, l o la dmarche devrait tre naturelle. 

Mon Carrousel se prsente ainsi :




> *Forum Blogs du Club*
> 
> ▲ [BILLET] Billet-de-Forum ou Billet-de-Blog
> ► Options du billet : Commentaires sibyllins
> ▼ Sommaire de la FAQ

----------

